

The perfect time to submit to Hacker News - jgrahamc

I tried an experiment this morning with my story "How to hack the media".  I thought it was likely a winner on Hacker News and I submitted it about an hour before the time I've predicted is ideal for story submission (around 1300 in the UK which is 0700 on the US East Coast).<p>The story did not reach the front page.  Of course, this is only one data point, but I'm pretty sure that there's an ideal moment for submission.  Has anyone done any research into this?
======
donohoe
Yup. Its been done: [http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-
hacke...](http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-hackernews/)

------
ashitvora
I was thinking about the same thing last night. I assume most of the reader of
HN are from US and even among them most are from West Coast.

Score of your article is inversely proportional to the time difference of
current time and time you posted. See this <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574>

So even if your post is interesting it wont make it to the front page if you
post it at night (US Timings).

Also just posting any silly articles is a bad idea. Your article will be
flagged for sure.

------
jacquesm
yep, see:

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/How+to+make+the+Hacker+News+homep...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/How+to+make+the+Hacker+News+homepage)

